# Currant creek elk



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

How hard is it to find elk on the currant creek unit? I know the place is a zoo come hunting season and thats why I have always avoided hunting there, but now I might have to opportunity to get a cow tag there. I have seen from google earth that there are water sources everywhere and lots of timber so I figure if there are good numbers of elk they will be easy to find if I hang around the water and press through stands of timber. Any advise on this unit would be helpful.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I have heard its full of elk but never hunted it myself


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I hunted currant creek last year on the spike hunt. We spent the morning pushing through timber and water and saw two cows. Made it back to the car, and as soon as we got back on the road had a group of 20+ cows run by us on the hillside 20o yards away. There are plenty of elk up there, but there is no shortage of hunters. I think with the amount of hunters that are up there it makes the elk a little less predictable due to the pressure. I know a lot of people that are successful hunting up there pretty much every year.


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

I did some summer scouting up there and after a few trips I finally found some elk. Drove around a lot and never saw one from the road. I had to hike about 3/4 a mile off the road to finally find some elk. Hopefully they will still be there once October 6th hits. Maybe with all the people moving around up there it will move them around closer to roads. I will continue my scouting efforts as my hunt gets closer. If you have the opportunity to get a tag I say why not get it. It's better then not having the chance to harvest some meat for the freezer! Goodluck with whatever decision you make!


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

If you have a chance at a Currant Creek elk tag take it. get .5 mile off the road in the timber and you will fill it.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I didnt get the tag. They went on sale at 8 this morning, I got to cal ranch early and had only a few people in line before me but by 8:05 when I got to the counter they were sold out of that tag. I guess that shows how popular of a spot currant creek is, they sold 200 tags in 5 minutes.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Many moons ago, I had a tag up there... Didn't see chit... but they were all over in the fields that were off the boundaries to the east... SO, the following season, I put in for that unit. Wouldn't ya know it... That year they were in the Currant Creek unit. Upset me at the time, but I look back now and just laugh.


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

Well... for future reference-
I hunted the Co-Op / Currant Creek area for 10 years. There are Elk everywhere. But... there are also hunters everywhere.

The Elk get pushed around the mountains until they find a deep, dark, nasty spot to hole-up in. If some one manages to kick them out of it, they stay on the move until they find another place to hide.

There are two approaches that give the best results up there (in my opinion):
1. Find a good spot, sit down, and stay there. Plenty of other hunters are chasing the Elk, like a pack of rabid Hyenas. Let them do the work.
2. Scout the "deep, dark, nasties" ahead of time, and just move from one to the next during the hunt. You're bound to run across a bedded-down herd or a herd on the move, if you keep at it.

Either way, be sure to take plenty of pictures when the d-bags on ATVs come out of the trees where there are no roads (or on closed roads). Even if you have no intention of sending the photos to the Forest Service, you shouldn't see those particular jerks in that area again.


----------

